# Book recommendations?



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Wanted to ask for the group's feedback about different philosphies on raising puppies & dogs. I have downloaded and read Ian Dunbar's "Before & After you get your puppy" .pdf's, and I intend to use those as a general guideline. Previously, I've read Karen Pryor's "Don't Shoot the Dog", which is wonderful, and I've also read Cesar Milan's "How to Raise the Perfect Dog". I'm aware of some of the criticisms of him but I do like components of it and intend to incorporate what I view as the good parts. I was also lent a book by a co-worker, Brian Kilcommons & Sarah Wilson's "Good Owners, Great Dogs":

Good Owners, Great Dogs: Brian Kilcommons, Sarah Wilson: 9780446675383: Amazon.com: Books

It seems like a good general foundation and I saw some interesting tips and ideas in it already, but it also seems a little bit old-school in some parts. What does everyone think about this book?

While I'm happy to read a bunch of things and take what I like from each, I'm going to make it easy for my boyfriend and ask him to read just one thing, I think (even getting him to do that might be a challenge). Soo... don't want to mis-use my opportunity to infuse him with information. If there was just one of these things you could show to someone, what would it be?

Oh and I also got the Focused Puppy recommended to me by a forum member, and I'd like to read it and am disappointed it's not available on Kindle or anything. Does anyone know if you can get an electronic version of that book?

Thanks!
One week & counting till puppy time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to ask for the group's feedback about different philosphies on raising puppies & dogs. I have downloaded and read Ian Dunbar's "Before & After you get your puppy" .pdf's, and I intend to use those as a general guideline. Previously, I've read Karen Pryor's "Don't Shoot the Dog", which is wonderful, and I've also read Cesar Milan's "How to Raise the Perfect Dog". I'm aware of some of the criticisms of him but I do like components of it and intend to incorporate what I view as the good parts. I was also lent a book by a co-worker, Brian Kilcommons & Sarah Wilson's "Good Owners, Great Dogs":
> 
> ...


For a single book, FOR SURE I'd pick "The Focused Puppy". Unfortunately, I don't think it's available for Kindle, but it IS broken up by age/developmental stage. So you don't need to read (or get him to read!) the whole thing at once. Just read a few weeks ahead, and you'll do fine!  I found the book so good that I couldn't put it down, though, and read straight through.

...And I didn't even hear about it until after Kodi was well past his puppy stage. Some of it was till useful, even with an adult dog, and I kept thinking, as I read it, "If I'd only known that THEN!!!"


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Any ideas on where I can obtain this book within Canada?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Any ideas on where I can obtain this book within Canada?


Unfortunately, I think they only sell through Clean Run, though Ive noticed some used copies on Amazon. Does Amazon have a separate delivery system for Canada?

If you can't get Clean Run or Amazon to ship it to me, LMK. I could get you a copy and mail it to you.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Another great book is a grooming book called, From Nose to Tail, which is put out by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada, so I know you can get that one. It may not be one your boyfriend has to read, however, unless he's involved in grooming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Another great book is a grooming book called, From Nose to Tail, which is put out by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada, so I know you can get that one. It may not be one your boyfriend has to read, however, unless he's involved in grooming.


Yes, it's not about training, but it's still a very useful book!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Another great book is a grooming book called, From Nose to Tail, which is put out by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada, so I know you can get that one. It may not be one your boyfriend has to read, however, unless he's involved in grooming.


Invaluable book, totally agreed! Also re "The Focussed Puppy"; Karen, I think you recommended that to me some time back, and it's really good. My other favourite is Gail Fisher's "The Thinking Dog"; it's a wonderful way to start to learn about shaping, and you can begin shaping with the tiniest puppy. 
If I wanted to get away from Ceasar Millan (which I personally do!) "The Truth about Wolves and Dogs" would do it for me; it's by Toni Shelbourne and puts to rest, from someone who works with wolves, all the pointless, touchy-feeling 'this is what wolves must be like' unscientific thinking about pack leadership and alpha wolves (there's no such thing), and lots more besides. It also has really good training of dogs stuff, based upon real research into wolf behaviour.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

So looks like I'd need to pay $30 in shipping/handling just to get The Focused Puppy to Canada... perhaps I will take you up on that offer, Karen, if you think it wouldn't cost just as much?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> So looks like I'd need to pay $30 in shipping/handling just to get The Focused Puppy to Canada... perhaps I will take you up on that offer, Karen, if you think it wouldn't cost just as much?


We'll figure it out!


----------

